# Indicador de nivel de agua..



## GiuZeta (Feb 22, 2012)

Bueno les comento que empece un circuito sacado de un pdf llamado "Proyectos de CEKIT", aparece en la página 80 aca les dejo el link http://www.4shared.com/office/WX87ZLgB/Electronica_digital_Cekit_34_p.html

se trata de una series de contactos en una barra que al undirla en agua, se enciende unos led indicando el nivel del agua de un recepiente..

La cosa es que lo probe en protoboard y me anduvo pero ahora en plaqeta tuve un inconveniente.
Ocurrió que solo me prende 3 leds de los pines 16, 17,18 , y al undir toda la barra de contacto al agua,  en vez de encenderse todos solo esos tres se iluminan con más intensidad
 ¿Que puede ser?
los leds funcionan todos, el integrado me fije si no hacia  coninudidad y nada..



Integrado UlLN2803


----------



## sensato90 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh oh...

Pueden estar pasando varias cosas:
- El IC está frito, ya sea por sobretemperatura al soldar o por haber conectado al revés el positivo y negativo, aunque sea momentáneamente
- Soldaduras frías en la placa de circuito impreso
- IC insertado al revés (nos pasa a cada rato)
- Algunos de los LEDs (al fin y al cabo son diodos) pueden estar al revés
- Resistencias intercambiadas (las de entrada por las de salida)

Revisa muy bien la calidad de tus soldaduras, que estén brillantes, sin cortos entre las sendas de cobre, etc.

Revisa la orientación del IC en la placa.

Al aplicar el voltaje (supongo que estás usando 12 V), ¿se siente caliente el IC? Si es así, está frito.

Prueba con la terminal positiva (no necesitas sumergirlo en agua), vé tocando cada borne y se debe encender ese segmento y ningún otro. Si no estás tocando algún borne, todos los LEDs deben estar apagados, si hay alguno encendido, revisa la placa.

El IC es en realidad muy sencillo, cada circuito es un arreglo en darlington (muy alta ganancia), con un diodo en la entrada para evitar corrientes parásitas y dañar el transitor de entrada y en la salida para absorber transitorios al manejar inductancias (por ejemplo, las bobinas de los relevadores).

La salida es un transitor NPN con el colector abierto.

El darlington está en esquema de inversor, esto es, con un voltaje positivo en la entrada, el transistor de salida conduce, haciendo circular corriente por el diodo. 

La resistencia de 10kΩ de la entrada le baja un poco la ganancia al arreglo para que no prendan solitos los LEDs.

Las resistencias de 560KΩ (me parece muy alto su valor, 12v/560kΩ= 0.22 µA, 12v/560Ω= 0.22 mA) sirven para limitar la corriente y no quemar los LEDs. No hay más en este diseño.

Pregunta de rescate: ¿porqué pide el diseñador no dejar conectado permanentemente el circuito?


----------



## GiuZeta (Feb 22, 2012)

Bueno te comento que al fijarme que el pin 10 va al positivo y al común, me di cuenta que faltaba pss: supongo que uln lo tendre que cambiar porque al pulsar el boton de prueba me cambia los leds a encederse..
La placa usa 12v, los leds los recontra revise pense que seria estos, pero parece más del integrado o la placa jeje 
Y gracias por los de las borneras suponia que solo se usa en agua porque capas al hacer contacto sería distino pero  como ya tengo el respuesto del IC vale intentar jaja 
La ic hasta ahora no se sobrecalento ni nada..
la resistencia de 560kΩ esta mal escrito en la imagen solo es de 560 
supongo porque usa pulsos, si a mi tambien me parecio raro pero mejor hago caso lo que dice jajja 
gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## sensato90 (Feb 23, 2012)

Como estamos usando corriente directa, al dejarlo energizado permamentemente, vamos a estar provocando un intercambio iónico, tipo cuando generas oxígeno e hidrógeno con dos electrodos en agua ligeramente acidulada.

Aquí el efecto es que se van a "sulfatar" los bornes, si es un tanque de agua potable, puede agarrar mal sabor o incluso ser perjudicial si se bebe.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola.

El terminal 10 va al Vcc, si lo pones en tierra todos los LEDs encienden.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Romeo (Oct 20, 2013)

Hola
Estoy en un proyecto casero relacionado a este tema. Buscando por Internet llegué aquí y mi duda es la siguiente: al pulsar el botón de prueba ¿no se encienden todos los leds (aunque no haya circuitos cerrados a la entrada), ya que se le da +V a los ánodos de los mismos y drenan por masa del CI?...Lo he simulado en livewire y ocurre eso.

Perdón pero tengo conocimientos limitados de electronica x ahora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2013)

Sin tensión aplicada a la entrada del ULN2803 *NO* deben encenderse


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2013)

donde era el tema que hablaba acerca de la CC  en los electrodos que se meten en el agua ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> donde era el tema que hablaba acerca de la CC  en los electrodos que se meten en el agua ???



En este caso no se justifica porque no hay tensión de *CC* aplicada de forma permanente, está se aplica *"Solo"* cuando se pulsa el botón de prueba.


----------



## Romeo (Oct 23, 2013)

Bueno, ya he decidido experimentar con este circuito y lógicamente en Proteus.

Ya he aclarado más arriba que soy novato (pero me gusta) en electrónica, y como ven 
en el adjunto, me aparece el problema que al conectar en una de las entradas del 
ULN2803 el voltaje de la bateria, el switch SW1, aún en estado "off", le da tensión 
de 1 lógico al pin 8 del CI. Abriendo o cerrando este switch no hay cambios en el pin 
8* siempre está con tensión!!*.

Ahora, si ese mismo switch (en este caso SW2) lo coloco de la misma manera pero dando 
Vcc desde una fuente generalizada actua perfetamente: abre en estado "off" y cierra 
en "on".
¿que error estoy comentiendo?...esto me está volviendo loco.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2013)

Romeo dijo:


> . . . ¿que error estoy comentiendo?...esto me está volviendo loco.
> Gracias



Coloca la pata 8 B a tierra cuando *no* deseas que encienda el LED


----------



## Romeo (Oct 24, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Coloca la pata 8 B a tierra cuando *no* deseas que encienda el LED


 
Muchas gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo. Pero creo que se desnaturaliza la idea del circuito mostrado al principio de este post.

Necesito hacer pruebas en Proteus con este integrado antes de comprarlo por razones lógicas. Se supone, teniendo en cuenta el circuito original, que el común del VCC va al fondo del tanque y que el nivel del agua va a ir cerrando (a modo de switch) las distintas entradas y es lo que hago en el grafico que mostré.
Pero resulta que si uso el VCC desde la batería el SW1 sigue conduciendo aunque esté abierto, cosa que no ocurre si le doy VCC desde un power.
¿es una falla del software?


----------



## Romeo (Oct 25, 2013)

Levanto este tema por última ves para ver si algún alma caritativa se apiada de este novato electrónico.

Resumiendo mi incursión en esto:
Al pretender simular el primer circuito superior de este post, tanto en proteus como en livewire, usando switchs (en reemplazo de los sensores), estos switchs no "abren" las entradas aún en posición de "off" o "abiertos". Pero si lo hacen si la entrada no es de la bateria sino de un VCC general o power.
Piedad por favor!!
Gracias


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 25, 2013)

ya te lo dijo el maestro fogonazo en post #11

mira la imagen que anexo:

pd. y si probablemente sea un error del soft pero es solo un simulador y todos presentan algunas fallas porque es imposible prever todas las situaciones


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2013)

Romeo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta Fogonazo. Pero creo que se desnaturaliza la idea del circuito mostrado al principio de este post.
> 
> Necesito hacer pruebas en Proteus con este integrado antes de comprarlo por razones lógicas. Se supone,_* teniendo en cuenta el circuito original, que el común del VCC va al fondo del tanque *_y que el nivel del agua va a ir cerrando (a modo de switch) las distintas entradas y es lo que hago en el grafico que mostré.
> Pero resulta que si uso el VCC desde la batería el SW1 sigue conduciendo aunque esté abierto, cosa que no ocurre si le doy VCC desde un power.
> ¿es una falla del software?



*No *es así, al tanque se le aplica *+Vcc*

​
La idea de agregar una resistencia* "Extra"* es solo para tu simulación, en la realidad no hará falta.


----------



## Romeo (Oct 27, 2013)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, lo de la simulación ya fué 
Ahora viene la parte práctica y estoy pensando en montar los sensores como muestro en la imagen adjunta. Es correcto?...o con un solo común al fondo del tanque basta?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2013)

Romeo dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas, lo de la simulación ya fué
> Ahora viene la parte práctica y estoy pensando en montar los sensores como muestro en la imagen adjunta. Es correcto?...


Parece estar bien


> o con un solo común al fondo del tanque basta?


Eso lo dictará la práctica.

Me parece mas seguro agregar un electrodo *extra* junto al electrodo de detección, tal como en el dibujo. Así te independizas bastante de las condiciones eléctricas del líquido (Resistencia)


----------

